# CARNE GUISADA



## cva34

If you want easy/quick(depends on cut of meat)/Really good.Try bolner's FIESTA brand (CARNE GUISADA seasoning)..most stores have it HEB/WM.You need 4 things . 2 lbs cubed beef or pork 1/2 in----- 2 T oil ---- 5 T of the seasoning and 3/4 C water. The recipe is on the container. .Serve in tortillas or over rice or noodles....CVA34:doowapsta


----------



## Centex fisher

I use that stuff all the time. I add potatoes and carrots to it too. **** good!!!!


----------



## Gomer 76825

thanks, i am going to have to give that a try been having a hungry on for some good carne.


----------



## Bocephus

Tried this out last night, and it was a big hit at our house. I doubled the recipe because my son is home from college, and one of his roomates is here for a couple of days.....those boys tore it up. His roomate is a Hispanic kid and he said it was as good as the Carne Guisada his Mom makes...of course I think he was just saying that to be nice...lol. 

A real easy recipe to follow. My wife liked it too.


----------



## StinkBait

Yep, use it quite often at my house too, purty good stuff


----------



## Professor Jones

Their pinto bean and spanish rice seasoning is good also. Just follow the recipe on the container.

Professor Jones


----------



## raz1056

Bought some last night, will give it a try and post back tomorrow.


----------



## rlw

Sounds like good cold weather grub, think I'll try it too.


----------



## raz1056

My thoughts exactly....


rlw said:


> Sounds like good cold weather grub, think I'll try it too.


----------



## raz1056

Added a few small cut potatoes when seasoning went in, and it was great! I am very skeptical of these "follow the directions on the bottle" products, but this one just made a believer out of me. Thanks for posting, have to run and warm up may late breakfast.......


----------



## JohnAkaB

How long do you cook it for the soft butter cut texture?


----------



## raz1056

It depends on the cut of meat you use. I used HEB stew meat and it took about an hour to make tender. I cooked it until it was fork tender, added the seasoning and potatoes (optional) and about 20 minutes later it was falling apart. It's even better today after sitting in the fridge overnight. 2 new recipes from 2Coolers--how cool.....:bounce:


----------



## FREON

Works real good with cubed up dove also, for those who are looking at something other than frying or grilling dove with jalapeno and bacon.


----------



## raz1056

Another fan of this stuff said if your in a hurry use hamburger meat.


----------



## juanpescado

USE 1 ROAST and cut it up yourself, roast is 10x better than the pre cubed stuff and it will make you say wow, I always used pre cubed and tried the roast once, will never buy pre cubed again, I aint lying....


----------



## RB II

Tried this using round steak and it was great. Next time I will use a little more seasoning, but the flavor was great.


----------



## cva34

*PRE-CUBED*



juanpescado said:


> USE 1 ROAST and cut it up yourself, roast is 10x better than the pre cubed stuff and it will make you say wow, I always used pre cubed and tried the roast once, will never buy pre cubed again, I aint lying....


 I agree with you 100% same with so called stew meat.I think pre-cubed is TRIMMINGS that you pay 3.00D a pound for.....CVA34


----------



## qapd

Can someone post the recipe from the bottle, I can't read mine.


----------



## Texas B

I use this stuff all the time. Very good. I add a diced bell pepper, diced onion and fresh diced garlic. EXCELLENT! If you purchase full Beef tenderloins, this is a great place to use your leftover trimmings.


----------



## cva34

*OFF THE BOTTLE*



qapd said:


> Can someone post the recipe from the bottle, I can't read mine.


 2 lbs Carne Guisada Meat ( 1/2 inch cubes of beef or pork)
2 TBS. oil
water
5TBS (or to taste) Bolners Fiesta BrandCarne Guisada seasoning.

Brown the meat in 2 TBS oil. Add 2 Cups of water and simmer the stew covered at low heat until the meat is tender.Add water if needed. Mix 5 TBS of the seasoning with 3/4 C water and add to the stew.Simmer about 15 minutes until the gravy is of desired thickness.Serve on hot tortillas. Makes about 12 tacos......CVA34


----------



## raz1056

*Winning Recipe*

It's really funny, I entered a fundraiser Chili Cookoff this past weekend, let me say first that I have never cooked chili before, it was a small event of about 30 entries. I cooked a small pot started with ground sirloin and as it cooked added some cubed steak and simmered until tender. My problem was I didn't have anything with me to use as a thickening agent. Looked in my truck and found a bottle of the Fiesta Carne Guisada sesoning and decided wha:shamrock:t the heck. Added a little and simmered a little longer and took the 2nd place trophy!


----------



## raz1056

Proof is in the picture...


----------



## Gomer 76825

congrats raz


----------



## Hollywood1053

Anyone try it with pork?
I have a big strap in the freezer and want to use it for something different.


----------



## kweber

yep... carnitas.. like guisado de res but with a tomate/pork/calabaza stew going. add some hominy,:doowapsta


----------



## glenbo

*carne guisada*

Just in case anyone is allergic to MSG, read the label on the Fiesta Brand, any of their mixes. They are great, just about the best flavor there is, but they use a bunch of MSG, so if you get the so-called Chinese restaurant headaches, dry mouth, and jitters when you eat at a Chinese or most other Asian restaurants, you'll have the same fun with Fiesta. I wish they could do without it. I won't buy it because of all the MSG, we're highly allergic to it and can't eat it unless it's cooked for several hours.


----------



## great white fisherman

slow cooked a wild pig shoulder and did as said on the bottle. It was very good.


----------



## sweenyite

I just got back from Los Cucos in Wharton where I had carne guisada for supper... used the search feature to find this thread, gonna give it a try myself. Mmmmm carne guisada! It's good to be a Texan!


----------



## C.Hern5972

Sauzon
Flour
Salt Pepper


I flour the meat, fry it up for a lil crust. After that i add stewed tomatoes, Jalapenos, water and bring to boil... Cut heat and simmer for about 3 hours letting it thicken... Added Sauzon to taste.... Dang now i know whats for dinner sunday... 

Refired beans with chorizo and mexican rice..


----------



## Haute Pursuit

C.Hern5972 said:


> Sauzon
> Flour
> Salt Pepper
> 
> I flour the meat, fry it up for a lil crust. After that i add stewed tomatoes, Jalapenos, water and bring to boil... Cut heat and simmer for about 3 hours letting it thicken... Added Sauzon to taste.... Dang now i know whats for dinner sunday...
> 
> Refired beans with chorizo and mexican rice..


I do it the same way but add some garlic, cumin and mexican oregano.


----------



## sotexhookset

raz1056 said:


> It's really funny, I entered a fundraiser Chili Cookoff this past weekend, let me say first that I have never cooked chili before, it was a small event of about 30 entries. I cooked a small pot started with ground sirloin and as it cooked added some cubed steak and simmered until tender. My problem was I didn't have anything with me to use as a thickening agent. Looked in my truck and found a bottle of the Fiesta Carne Guisada sesoning and decided wha:shamrock:t the heck. Added a little and simmered a little longer and took the 2nd place trophy!


Good job. :cheers: Question- Why would you happen to have a bottle of carne guisada seasoning stashed in your truck? Deer camp I assume?


----------



## C.Hern5972

Haute Pursuit said:


> I do it the same way but add some garlic, cumin and mexican oregano.


You are correct, forgot that. Also add fresh whole jalepenos just for flavor


----------

